# Aaaaand . . . Cue Music!/So You Think You Can Dance Season 8 [merged]



## Rose Pink (May 26, 2011)

If tonight's auditions are any indication, we are in for a spectacular season of SYTYCD.  

Why I love this show:
Good professional music.  Some of it is inspiring.
Great to awesome choreography that tickles my imagination.
Very good to excellent dancers that defy gravity and move in ways I've never dreamed of.  They make athleticism an art.
Intelligent and articulate judges.  Mary's back! Be prepared with the ear plugs.   

L'il C was one of the judges in the first hour tonight.  He told one dancer Zeus himself would ask her to dance on Mt. Olympus.  Of course, the "prince of prose" had other things to say more typical of his Li'l C isms which I am never sure I understand.  

I think I need to work on being submissive to my own dominance.


----------



## markbernstein (May 27, 2011)

*So You Think You Can Dance, Season 8*

So, did anyone else watch the season premiere last night?  I was most impressed with Melanie, Amber, Ashley, and Machine.  The "turfing" by I-Dummy was amazing, but if you can't learn choreography, you're not going to go anywhere in the competition.

I noticed that they showcased a lot more girls than guys last night.  I hope that's not an indication that there's shortage of great guys.

Who did you like?


----------



## Rose Pink (May 27, 2011)

I already commented on last night's show in the thread I started last night. I don't have a favorite dancer yet.  

I agree the turfing was _amazing_!  I had a feeling he would not do well in choreography.  Often the guys who do the various forms of break dancing/hip hop do not do well outside their genres but they dance incredibly well in what they do know.  I love to watch it and hope the show brings them back as guest artists.


----------



## ada903 (May 27, 2011)

My favorite show is back, and I am loving it!!!


----------



## kjsgrammy (May 27, 2011)

Great "teaser" for what we'll be watching on future shows!  Such incredible talent; to early to pick a favorite for me.  Wish this "ol" body could move even 1/2 as much as the dancers were!!!!!


----------



## cindi (May 28, 2011)

That is one of my very favorite shows. I had to tape it, because we are in the middle of a flood situation, but I hope to be able to get to watch it soon.  Right now I hurt in parts of my body I didn't even know I had after yesterdays massive exodus of furniture, etc.  Man alive we have a lot of stuff.   

Was Alex Wong back? He was one of my all time favorites.  Talk about talent.


----------



## Rose Pink (May 28, 2011)

Didn't see Alex this time but there are more auditions in more cities next week.  Maybe he'll show up.  Then again, he probably won't have to audition.  I'm not sure what the rules are for him competing again.

For those of you not familiar with Alex, here is a clip:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TLtSfYX8tJk

Here's a better clip that show's why Alex is so amazing.  His background is ballet and for him to do hip hop is foreign to his training.  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4IjP9IV2S7g&feature=related


----------



## beejaybeeohio (May 29, 2011)

Great show year in and year out.  Glad that Mary Murphy is back although I know she grates on many people.

Don't remember names at this point, but the 1st dancer featured was phenomenal.


----------



## Rose Pink (May 29, 2011)

beejaybeeohio said:


> Great show year in and year out.  *Glad that Mary Murphy is back although I know she grates on many people.*
> 
> Don't remember names at this point, but the 1st dancer featured was phenomenal.


Mary may be loud at times but at least she has intelligent things to say about technique, etc.  I, too, am glad she is back.
I like that this show has judges with different dance backgrounds.  They compliment one another and provide a more varied critique of the dancers.  

What I miss is being able to watch the show with my DD.  She trained in dance for several years and was able to intellligently critique the dancers along with the judges.  That made it even more interesting to me.


----------



## Carol C (May 29, 2011)

I love the show too and have watched from season one. I much prefer it to Dancing with the Stars (which I only watched beginning to end this season 'cause of Hines Ward). I do not know any contestant names but thus far I'm impressed with the young lady who danced first I think...she has a pixie brunette haircut and was extremely original, artistic and athletic. Being I live in "the ATL", I'm glad we weren't subjected to more clowns and "pants on the ground" types. And Mary M didn't scream and act crazy, so...so far, so good, and very enjoyable thus far!


----------



## Rose Pink (May 29, 2011)

Carol, wouldn't it be great if they'd dance to a Kurt Nilsen song?  Who should choreograph it?


----------



## chellej (May 29, 2011)

I did not like last season as much as the previous ones....I think it was the format.  I am looking forward to the post top 20 when they actually start dancing. I get bored with the audition episodes.   I always DVR it so I can fast forward through Mary's screaming.  


I hope Alex comes back too, he was one of my favorites


----------



## markbernstein (May 30, 2011)

The brunette with the pixie haircut (who was actually the second dancer featured, after the couple doing Colombian salsa) is named Melanie.  (Of the other folks I mentioned in my other comment, Amber is the one with short blonde hair and all the crazy energy, Ashley is the African-American girl with the big smile, and Machine was the second of the two b-boys they featured.)

Within the past couple of weeks I've seen interviews on-line with both Nigel and Mary.  Some of the things I've learned include:

 - Mary missed last year because she was fighting throat cancer.  It looks like she's beaten it, but she can't scream as loud as she used to.  So for those who hate the screaming, it's good news all around. 

 - Mary indicated that Alex won't be back this year.  She was kind of vague, but gave the impression that his recovery isn't quite far enough along yet.

 - There will be a top 20 this year, dancing as couples.  Then, when they get down to the top 10, the All Stars will step in as partners.

- Adam won't be a full time judge this year, because he's busy directing the movie version of the Broadway show "Rock of Ages".


----------



## Rose Pink (May 30, 2011)

markbernstein said:


> The brunette with the pixie haircut (who was actually the second dancer featured, after *the couple doing Colombian salsa)* is named Melanie.  (Of the other folks I mentioned in my other comment, Amber is the one with short blonde hair and all the crazy energy, Ashley is the African-American girl with the big smile, and Machine was the second of the two b-boys they featured.)
> 
> Within the past couple of weeks I've seen interviews on-line with both Nigel and Mary.  Some of the things I've learned include:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update Mark.  You mentioned the Colombian salsa dancers. Could you believe how fast the guy moved his feet!  And he wasn't even trying out--just partnering the girl who did.


----------



## markbernstein (May 30, 2011)

Rose Pink said:


> Thanks for the update Mark.  You mentioned the Colombian salsa dancers. Could you believe how fast the guy moved his feet!  And he wasn't even trying out--just partnering the girl who did.



Yeah, they were something.  And Nigel did say that he hoped to see the guy next year - he was 17, a year too young to audition.


----------



## Carol C (May 31, 2011)

Rose Pink said:


> Carol, wouldn't it be great if they'd dance to a Kurt Nilsen song?  Who should choreograph it?



Ahhh...what a lovely idea! I love ice skating and ice dancing and always wish they would skate to songs I really love. I would love to see someone dance or skate to a song Kurt recorded called "Lost in Despair". That album came out around the time Hurricane Katrina devastated the Gulf Coast, and the lyrics are so relevant. The lyrics would be relevant now to those who've lost so much due to a terrible season of killer tornadoes. Sometimes a good tearjerker song and performance helps folks with personal grieving (think: So You Think You Can Dance's great performance about surviving breast cancer, sung to Kate Bush's "This Woman's Work" as sung by Maxwell. (I adore Kate Bush btw).

So...who choreographed the breast cancer homage dance? That's who I'd want to choreograph to Kurt's song "Lost in Despair". 

Thanks for the lovely posting, Rose Pink!


----------



## scrapngen (May 31, 2011)

Carol C said:


> Ahhh...what a lovely idea! I love ice skating and ice dancing and always wish they would skate to songs I really love. I would love to see someone dance or skate to a song Kurt recorded called "Lost in Despair". That album came out around the time Hurricane Katrina devastated the Gulf Coast, and the lyrics are so relevant. The lyrics would be relevant now to those who've lost so much due to a terrible season of killer tornadoes. Sometimes a good tearjerker song and performance helps folks with personal grieving (think: So You Think You Can Dance's great performance about surviving breast cancer, sung to Kate Bush's "This Woman's Work" as sung by Maxwell. (I adore Kate Bush btw).
> 
> So...who choreographed the breast cancer homage dance? That's who I'd want to choreograph to Kurt's song "Lost in Despair".
> 
> Thanks for the lovely posting, Rose Pink!



I'm pretty sure that was Mia Michaels - she had lost someone to cancer recently before she created that dance and dedicated that dance to her. She's one of my favorite choreographers, but didn't like her as a judge as much. Glad Mary is back sans scream!


----------



## Rose Pink (May 31, 2011)

Carol C said:


> So...who choreographed the breast cancer homage dance? That's who I'd want to choreograph to Kurt's song "Lost in Despair".


 


scrapngen said:


> I'm pretty sure that was Mia Michaels - she had lost someone to cancer recently before she created that dance and dedicated that dance to her. She's one of my favorite choreographers, but didn't like her as a judge as much. Glad Mary is back sans scream!


I think it was Mia as well.  I love her work.


----------



## Rose Pink (May 31, 2011)

How do we suggest to SYTYCD that someone should use Kurt's song?


----------



## BocaBum99 (May 31, 2011)

SYTYCD is by far my favorite reality show.  The talent is tremendous.

The first show blew me away in terms of the talent in the first auditions.  They really nailed us in just the first couple of dancers.  Can't wait to see how the season unfolds.


----------



## cdn_traveler (May 31, 2011)

I love SYTYCD too!   It am really hoping that there will be a Canadian show this season again.  

The breast cancer tribute routine has got to be one of my favourite routines ever on the show.  It was choreographed by Tyce Diorio and danced by Ade and Melissa.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1wr42lSuo8

Just watched the routine again ... WOW!


----------



## Rose Pink (Jun 1, 2011)

cdn_traveler said:


> I love SYTYCD too!   It am really hoping that there will be a Canadian show this season again.
> 
> The breast cancer tribute routine has got to be one of my favourite routines ever on the show.  *It was choreographed by Tyce Diorio* and danced by Ade and Melissa.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the correction.  I love Tyce's work, too.  I love all the SYTYCD choreographers!


----------



## scrapngen (Jun 1, 2011)

cdn_traveler said:


> I love SYTYCD too!   It am really hoping that there will be a Canadian show this season again.
> 
> The breast cancer tribute routine has got to be one of my favourite routines ever on the show.  It was choreographed by Tyce Diorio and danced by Ade and Melissa.
> 
> ...



Oh! the cookie guy! :rofl: (that's what my kids call him - "the oreo") 
 I've found that most of my favorite routines have been by Mia, but loved this one as well.  Mia referenced this dance as her favorite of the season, and Nigel Lythgoe said it was his favorite from Seasons 1-5. Maybe that's why I thought it was Mia's  Sorry I didn't give him the credit.  

Can't wait to see how this season progresses, as the dancers they've showcased so far have been interesting..


----------



## Rose Pink (Jun 2, 2011)

By the end of the show, I can't remember the dancers from the beginning of the show.  I do remember the Irish dancer.  She just seemed so light and graceful.  I loved it.  I'm glad she is going to Vegas.

Speaking of Vegas, does it seem like they are sending more dancers straight through rather than to choreography?

I like that they are not showing as many of the disasters as in past seasons.  I don't enjoy watching those.  Don't take up my tv time with poor dancers.  Just show me the good ones.

Cat mentioned that SLC was the smallest and the blondest city where they held auditions.  That made me laugh.  When my nephew moved here from Virginia more than twenty years ago he kept commenting on how many people had blonde hair.  I think it is the Scandinavian ancestory of many Utahns.


----------



## markbernstein (Jun 2, 2011)

I think the best dancer I saw last night was Chase (the almost-naked guy), though Brandon was also excellent.  I also liked Annie (the fiery redhead), thought Princess Lockaroo was really interesting, and loved Mary Kate, the Irish step dancer.  Of course, there's a big question as to how well those last two will be able to pick up other styles.


----------



## Rose Pink (Jun 2, 2011)

markbernstein said:


> I think the best dancer I saw last night was Chase (the almost-naked guy), though Brandon was also excellent.  I also liked Annie (the fiery redhead), thought Princess Lockaroo was really interesting, and loved Mary Kate, the Irish step dancer.  Of course, there's a big question as to how well those last two will be able to pick up other styles.


I was surprised they sent Princess Lockaroo straight to Vegas without going through choreography.  At least Mary Kate made it through choreography.  I do think what Lockaroo did was very good and very interesting and she did show some dance technique as well. 

I was torn about the naked guy.  He had some great poses but I wasn't sure if he tied it together with enough technique--he seemed shaky and off-balance at times.  He seemed lacking in something that I can't pinpoint. Maybe it was just nerves.  I do hope he does well. 

I wonder why they don't showcase as many of the ones they send straight to Vegas.


----------



## markbernstein (Jun 3, 2011)

Wow, a short show but a good one last night.  In just one hour I saw, I think, six different dancers who impressed me.  I think my favorite was Patty Anne.


----------



## Rose Pink (Jun 3, 2011)

Patty Anne was a cutie.  I enjoyed her routine very much.  I also liked the Japanese lady.


----------



## markbernstein (Jun 9, 2011)

So, Vegas.

Not a lot of surprises, which is fine.  I was sorry, but not surprised, to see the hip-hop round knock out Mary Kate, since that was soooo far outside her experience.  I was a little more surprised that the same round knocked out Patty Anne, and very surprised that Brandon was eliminated early, I think after the first solos.  I'm sorry to see Amber go, since I would have enjoyed her energy, but at least she made it most of the way.  I think Jeanine's sister (blanked on the name again, dammit) showed considerable maturity, and I bet she'll be back next year.

Of the people I hadn't seen before, I'm impressed so far with Wadi and Lil' O.

That was probably the most harmonious, and most successful, set of group dances they've ever had.  Which says very good things about the professionalism and adaptability of the dancers.

I'm happy that Melanie is still in the mix, and I think Ashley is too, which is great.  It looks to be another strong top 20.

My only complaint is that while I greatly admire everything that Natalia (did I get that name right?) accomplished, especially after getting sick, she wasn't quite as good as others who got cut, IMO.  I can't help feeling that the judges, perhaps not consciously, kept her around so that tonight they (primarily Nigel) can pull another of their "We only have one slot left" mindgames on the two sisters.

My guess is that tonight we'll get one hour of naming the top 20, then one hour of those 20 dancing in their own styles, to introduce them to the audience.  It looks like they've compressed the front end (five hours of auditions show, one two-hour show in Vegas, one two-hour "top 20" show, then on to the live stuff) so that they could have a top 20 again.  That's more than fine with me.  The live shows are the best.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 9, 2011)

As always, I'm enjoying this.  It's still too early for me to start remembering names though.  

I do have one comment about the panel of judges. I had no problem with most of them (although Tyce D'Orio does kind of bug me), except for Robin [whatever her name is] from the Pussycat Dolls.  I was beginning to wonder if she could even talk, as she made no comments for most of the show.  Or maybe all her comments were edited out. When she finally did speak I was totally distracted by her lips!  :hysterical:   Meow............


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jun 9, 2011)

markbernstein said:


> So, Vegas.
> 
> Not a lot of surprises, which is fine.  I was sorry, but not surprised, to see the hip-hop round knock out Mary Kate, since that was soooo far outside her experience.  I was a little more surprised that the same round knocked out Patty Anne, and very surprised that Brandon was eliminated early, I think after the first solos.  I'm sorry to see Amber go, since I would have enjoyed her energy, but at least she made it most of the way.  I think Jeanine's sister (blanked on the name again, dammit) showed considerable maturity, and I bet she'll be back next year.
> 
> ...



Excellent analysis.  All I can say is that this is a tremendous group of dancers and I am really looking forward to the top 20.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jun 9, 2011)

Luanne said:


> As always, I'm enjoying this.  It's still too early for me to start remembering names though.
> 
> I do have one comment about the panel of judges. I had no problem with most of them (although Tyce D'Orio does kind of bug me), except for Robin [whatever her name is] from the Pussycat Dolls.  I was beginning to wonder if she could even talk, as she made no comments for most of the show.  Or maybe all her comments were edited out. When she finally did speak I was totally distracted by her lips!  :hysterical:   Meow............



Why do women inject their lips with collagen?  Don't they realize it looks terrible?


----------



## markbernstein (Jun 10, 2011)

Great show tonight.  I love the new format of mixing the reveals of the names with live dances by the new top 20.  It's much, much more interesting than a solid hour of judges' decisions.  And the dances - wow!

I'm going to have to be careful to go into next week with an open mind.  It's likely that there's some great talent among the dancers I'm not yet familiar with. It looks like an outstanding top 20.


----------



## Rose Pink (Jun 10, 2011)

Agree with you.  It's going to be hard to choose.


----------



## Rose Pink (Jun 10, 2011)

Why do some contestant's stories get covered more than others?  I didn't even recognize some of those top 20.  Of course, I can't remember what happens from week to week so maybe that's just me.

Do the contestants get paid more if they get more screen time or are they all just paid a daily wage?


----------



## Luanne (Jun 10, 2011)

Rose Pink said:


> Do the contestants get paid more if they get more screen time or are they all just paid a daily wage?



I didn't realize they were being paid at all?

Now that makes me wonder about other reality shows.  I know that in some, like Survivor, the amount of money the contestants receive depends on how long they last.  But others, like The Biggest Loser, I never thought of them being paid to be on. Same with SYTYCD.


----------



## Rose Pink (Jun 10, 2011)

Luanne said:


> I didn't realize they were being paid at all?
> 
> Now that makes me wonder about other reality shows.  I know that in some, like Survivor, the amount of money the contestants receive depends on how long they last.  But others, like The Biggest Loser, I never thought of them being paid to be on. Same with SYTYCD.


I think they must get a standard wage for the time they are on the show.  Otherwise, how could some people afford it?  They have rent to pay and families to support.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jun 10, 2011)

Wow!  What a show.  SYTYCD is by far the best reality show out there.  It truly showcases real talent.  The judges are fantastic.  The choreographers are out of this world.  The format evolves and tries new things.

I think last nights show may have been the best I have ever seen.   These dancers are unbelievable.

Keep it going!  It's going to be hard to choose the best.


----------



## Carol C (Jun 11, 2011)

Incredible week and choreographers once again are trying to outdo each other (in their friendly way) for an Emmy nomination. I loved the finale dance and the top 10 men's dance and the top 10 women's dance, all equal imho. Truly the most artistic dance show on tv (hate to call it "reality tv" when it's really a talent show). I hope I can buy tix when they tour 'cause it will be one heck of a stage production.

As for my prediction...well, I don't have one yet. But I think I'm going to root for Melanie since she's from Atlanta. I don't automatically root for the hometeam, like in AI when I rooted for NC's Scotty instead of GA's Lauren...but hey, there's a fresh energy and great dancing technique in Melanie! So I'll likely vote this season (for the first time ever voting on this show) to see if we can help her get to the top. Goodness knows Atlanta can use a "win" and the image boost!


----------



## markbernstein (Jun 15, 2011)

Nobody was awful tonight, or even bad, which makes it hard to choose. I had to take technical excellence as a given, and look for those whose performances grabbed me. Based on that:

My top 3 men: Jess, Nick, and Robert

My top 3 women: Melanie, Missy, and Ashley

My bottom three men: Ricky, Chris, and Alexander

My bottom three women: Ryan, Clarice, and Miranda

Notice how this makes voting difficult. 

Weakest dance of the night: Ricky and Ryan, and I don't know how much of that is the dancers, and how much is choreography that didn't give them much of a chance to shine

Best dance of the night: I agree with the judges, it was Melanie and Marko, followed by Nick and Iveta. I voted online (you can vote up to 50 times), and gave three votes to Melanie and Marko, two votes to Nick and Iveta, and one each to Clarice and Jess, Miranda and Robert, Ashley and Chris, and Missy and Wadi.


----------



## Rose Pink (Jun 16, 2011)

Still trying to learn names.  I didn't know how to vote last night.  I liked so many of them.  I phoned in one vote for Broadway guy.  I couldn't find anything wrong with his performance.  Melanie and Marko are fantastic and I assume they are safe. Even if they appear in the bottom three, the judges will save them.  That's one of the things I like about the early shows, the judges choose from the bottom three who is going home.  That takes some of the fickleness out of the audience vote.  By the time the voters get the final say, I hope to have a favorite.

It is going to be sad each week to see a great dancer go home because all of them are so fantastic this year.


----------



## Rose Pink (Jun 18, 2011)

DVR cut off before the end of the show.  I got as far as Nigel saying no one was being voted off this week but ..... and then the DVR ended.

I assume 4 will go next week but how are they going to determine those 4?  Will it still be from the bottom three couples, meaning only two will be saved?  Will the judges still have the final say or are they letting viewers make the cut?  If I were a judge of such an excellent group, I'd chicken out and let the viewers decide.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 18, 2011)

Rose Pink said:


> DVR cut off before the end of the show.  I got as far as Nigel saying no one was being voted off this week but ..... and then the DVR ended.
> 
> I assume 4 will go next week but how are they going to determine those 4?  Will it still be from the bottom three couples, meaning only two will be saved?  Will the judges still have the final say or are they letting viewers make the cut?  If I were a judge of such an excellent group, I'd chicken out and let the viewers decide.



All Nigel said was that 4 would go home next week.  Nothing was said about how many would end up in the bottom.  He did say he wanted America to have another week to see everyone dance.  But I'm guessing the cuts will still come down to the judges.  The viewers don't get the final say until the end.


----------



## Rose Pink (Jun 18, 2011)

Luanne said:


> All Nigel said was that 4 would go home next week.  Nothing was said about how many would end up in the bottom.  He did say he wanted America to have another week to see everyone dance.  But I'm guessing the cuts will still come down to the judges.  The viewers don't get the final say until the end.


I just went to the website and watched an interview with Nigel.  He did indicate the judges would make the final decision but I don't remember him saying if it would be from the bottom three couples.  He said two of the best couples were in the bottom three and that surprised the judges.  So, if I were a judge, I might give myself a little more leeway next week and choose to cut the four dancers from the bottom 4 or 5 couples.  He did indicate they have rules they have to go by and they had to  make a phone call to see if they could not send anyone home and send 4 home next week.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 18, 2011)

I thought they had done that before (not send anyone home one week and 4 people the next).  I just don't remember it happening so early in the season.


----------



## Rose Pink (Jun 19, 2011)

Luanne said:


> I thought they had done that before (not send anyone home one week and 4 people the next).  I just don't remember it happening so early in the season.


Nigel said they had done it on American Idol (he is one of the producers) and that is where he got the idea to do it on SYTYCD.


----------



## Carol C (Jun 19, 2011)

Rose Pink said:


> Nigel said they had done it on American Idol (he is one of the producers) and that is where he got the idea to do it on SYTYCD.



I think it was a brilliant move to postpone eliminations. High drama! As for the dancing and choreography, it's one work of art after another. Brilliant! Can't wait for their tour to see these performances live on stage!


----------



## scrapngen (Jun 20, 2011)

As my girls have been involved with end-of-school year, and their own dance recitals all weekend, we finally got a chance to watch the performances and results show. 

I was incredibly surprised to see Jordan and Tadd in the bottom three after their great African Jazz dance! The other two couples didn't surprise me as much. I thought Ashley and the hip-hop guy who did the hip hop routine should have made the bottom instead as that routine was fairly simple and they didn't do much with it. 

I thought all three girls were amazing to watch when they performed their solos. The boys were also reasonably thrilling except for Robert (woo guy), who did NOTHING!!! I can't believe they let him dance again with Mitchell. He should have at least been scolded for giving such a lame dance, but I know they like to keep the b-boys around longer and give them more leeway and chances...

So I can kind of understand why they made their non-decision. All of the girls did well, and they didn't want to send the injured or the guy with personality home just yet. It also makes next week very dramatic as a show, so should generate good ratings. 

Oh, and as far as I'm concerned - I could watch the Russian ballet master doing leaps and jumps all day!! What a thrilling performance!


----------



## markbernstein (Jun 23, 2011)

Last night wasn't as strong as last week, but a lot of that is that more dancers were out of their element. Some thoughts:

It was all sorts of fun to see Debbie Reynolds, but they need to start bringing in judges who know how to be critical.

Ricky and Ryan danced well, and Ricky got the sexy part right, but Ryan just didn't seem that sexy to me.

Nice to see Mitchell dance, he's really good. Caitlynn's good too, and in a different season, she'd be closer to the top.

The judges were right, the worst dancer of the night was Wadi. He was stiff, and wasn't moving his hips the way they do in a cha cha. Missy, on the other hand, was great, so if they end up in the bottom three, I hope she survives.

Nick and Iveta did a very good job on the Bollywood number. There were a couple of spots where they weren't completely together, but they hit all those really fast movements.

Biggest surprise of the night was Miranda. Yes, she fell once, but overall, she was hitting those hip-hop moves harder and crisper than Robert.

Jess looked a little out of his element - he didn't quite have the flow that I see from the contemporary dancers. Clarice was better, but somehow she just doesn't grab me.

I'm not completely with the judges on Tadd - he looked just a little stiff to me. He and Jordan did a solid routine, but it still ended up middle of the pack.

Marko and Melanie remain the top couple, I think. Melanie amazes me - she's so strong, and has such amazing control.

As good as Sasha and Alexander were, I'm going to quibble. I wanted to see more emotion in Alexander's face.

Chris impressed me with his work on the bars. Ashley was good, but not outstanding.

I'm going to name my top four women, because I can't get it down to three: Missy, Miranda, Melanie, and Sasha.

My top three men: Mitchell, Chris, and Marko.

My bottom three women: Ryan, Clarice, and either Ashley or Jordan.

My bottom three men: Wadi, Robert, and (reluctantly) Jess.

My bottom three couples: Ryan and Ricky, Wadi and Missy, and Jess and Clarice.


----------



## Carol C (Jun 23, 2011)

Last night wasn't all that, I agree. I think it has to do with the choreographers...last night it was the B-team. Btw, what ever happened to Mia Michaels? I miss her so much! P.S. Goooo, Melanie! 

Edited to say: having watched results show tonite, I'm with the judges on their decision on the guys. As for the bottom 3 gals, all I gotta say is: WTF?!!!


----------



## Rose Pink (Jun 23, 2011)

I want Jess to stay in the competition a few more weeks.  I want to see what he can do.  I don't think he has the charisma that some of the other men have but he has such control of his body.  I don't expect him to win the competition, however.  I am glad he was safe tonight.

I think that Melanie, overall, is the best dancer.  To me, she certainly isn't the prettiest and I'd never peg her body as being the most graceful--until she dances and then she takes my breath away.


----------



## Rose Pink (Jun 23, 2011)

Carol C said:


> Edited to say: having watched results show tonite, I'm with the judges on their decision on the guys. As for the bottom 3 gals, all I gotta say is: WTF?!!!


I'm not sure it is fair to judge the bottom three _couples.  _Good dancers can be in danger because they have less than outstanding partners and less than outstanding dancers can be safe because the  public is voting for the good partner.  It's a good thing that the judges choose from the individuals and not just that the couple with the least votes goes home.  IOW, the couples can be split--one saved, the other sent home.  Still, there can be a dancer who didn't even appear in the bottom three couples who the public wasn't necessarily voting for.


----------



## scrapngen (Jun 24, 2011)

Carol C said:


> Last night wasn't all that, I agree. I think it has to do with the choreographers...last night it was the B-team. Btw, what ever happened to Mia Michaels? I miss her so much! P.S. Goooo, Melanie!
> 
> Edited to say: having watched results show tonite, I'm with the judges on their decision on the guys. As for the bottom 3 gals, all I gotta say is: WTF?!!!



I am SO with you on your comment about the girls!!! Are you kidding me?? Either of the other two would have clearly been a better choice. I do have to say my youngest DD was happy as she likes Ryan, so maybe the judges look at comments on the internet and she's more of a fan favorite?? I don't know. Really hated to see the tapper go home as well. Nigel's comments to him were confusing:  "You're lucky there are two tappers on the judging panel..." and then he's sent home. HOw is that lucky?? Still, the one who stayed danced amazingly in his solo.


----------



## markbernstein (Jun 24, 2011)

I'll join the chorus.  Being a tap fan, I hate to lose Nick, but Ricky was excellent on Wednesday and brilliant in his solo, so he deserved to stay.

But Ryan?  They lost one of the best performers (Missy has that rare combination of technical ability and charisma) and the only ballroom dancer because they thought Ryan had more than they (and we) have seen so far?  At this stage, why aren't they judging on what's been done, instead of potential?  Ryan is, like all the contestants, a great dancer, but nothing she's done has really connected with me.


----------



## scrapngen (Jun 24, 2011)

Ultimately, I don't think any of the three bottom girls had a chance to win - but I would rather have watched a ballroom expert lead her man to another great performance - or watch Missy come into her own, than watch Ryan "potentially" show us more than she has so far...sigh  

Did they keep her because they kept Ricky?? They have shuffled partners before, so why not this time?


----------



## Luanne (Jun 24, 2011)

I've heard speculation that Ryan was kept as a "fan favorite", but if that was the case the fans should have kept her out of the bottom 3.  The judges  (Nigel's) comments just didn't make sense when you look at who they kept and who they let go.


----------



## cindi (Jun 25, 2011)

scrapngen said:


> Ultimately, I don't think any of the three bottom girls had a chance to win - but I would rather have watched a ballroom expert lead her man to another great performance - or watch Missy come into her own, than watch Ryan "potentially" show us more than she has so far...sigh
> 
> Did they keep her because they kept Ricky?? They have shuffled partners before, so why not this time?



I totally agree. While I don't think she had a chance of winning, I would have loved to get to see Eveda?? get a chance to do some of the ballroom dances.  It would have been fabulous to watch.

I don't quite get the whole Ryan thing either.


----------



## Rose Pink (Jun 25, 2011)

I don't know why but I thought they were going to save Ryan.  Just a sense I had but I don't know where it came from.  I had a difficult time watching her face when she was trying to dance "sexy."  She looked silly not sultry.

The judges have worked with these dancers for weeks and have a perspective that we cannot have because we haven't seen them as much.  I think that plays into their decision.

By eliminating four dancers from the bottom three couples, the judges were able to decide which one they were going to save rather than which one was going home.  They got to make a positive choice instead of a negative one.  Same effect on the dancers but a different take for the judges.


----------



## Rose Pink (Jun 29, 2011)

Lots of kissing tonight.

Another great night of dance entertainment. I don't know who I like the best.  It's like going to Baskin Robbins and having to pick only one flavor.  I voted for Jess.  I want to see him do hip hop before he gets voted off.  His fox trot was very good tonight.


----------



## chellej (Jun 30, 2011)

I loved the foxtrot, and loved melanie and Marko.  Thought Tadd and jordon were cute too.



Ryan is definitely my least favorite girl
 The Guys it is a toss up between mitchell and ricky who is my least favorite....they both dance well but are just not masculine enough... I expect tthem to giggle like little girls all the time.


----------



## markbernstein (Jun 30, 2011)

A few things that struck me:

I thought Robert was much improved from last week. He had character, and it wasn't "Woo Man". Lots of confidence and enjoyment.

For the first time, I watched a Melanie/Marko routine and couldn't keep my eyes off of Marko. Possibly the best individual performance of the night. Melanie continues to be great, but I would have liked more emotion.

Clarice and Jess were my favorite couple of the night. Power, precision, fluidity, synchronization, it was all there.

I loved the way Jordan and Tadd sold their routine - great personality from both.

Ashley has this incredible fluidity, and I'm beginning to think that's both her strength and weakness. It's beautiful to watch, but there are some times when I wish her moves were crisper.

It was nice to see Ryan do something where she didn't have a fixed smile all the time, but she's still my choice to go. For the guys, I guess I'll go with either Alexander or Chris, reluctantly.


----------



## Carol C (Jun 30, 2011)

Ryan was better than last week...still not my fave, but she did ok. My fave guys are Mitchell and Ricky. My fave gal is still Melanie. Love the guest judge Kristen Chenowith (sp?)...she's a great talent, but I never knew she's so nutty...I just loved her sense of humor. I do miss Mia Michaels; does anyone know where she's been?


----------



## Carol C (Jul 9, 2011)

*Fans Still Watching "So You Think You Can Dance"?*

Or are ya'll on vacation?  

I just learned this past week that Mitchell...one of my two fave male dancers...is from metro Atlanta. And of course my fave female dancer, Melanie, is also from metro Atlanta. So...this means I will start splitting my votes so they both can stay in the competition as things are HEATING UP (and apparently Ryan is the judge's fave...I think Nigel has the hots for her so she'll stay in it for awhile). ..P.S. I don't automatically vote for the "home team" but this time, both Melanie and Mitchell were already two faves of mine, so I'm gonna take the time to vote this season!


----------



## scrapngen (Jul 9, 2011)

Well, now we know why they keep saving Ryan. She was mentored by Mia when she was younger - she was the helper who showed Travis and his partner the "bed" dance back in season 2. - which might also explain why she (Mia) isn't in evidence this year...she would not be impartial as a judge...but she could still choreograph! I'd love to see her work with any of these dancers!

I was not surprised by the loss of Ashley and Chris this week. They were clearly the weakest of the bottom three, and it seems like they don't like to split the couples up when they let someone go. It wa Chris' time, and so they also let Ashley go. 

However, I can't believe Sasha and Alexander were NOT in the bottom!!! They were horrible in their hip-hop routine. I think they have benefited from all the coverage given to Sasha and her sister, because they clearly would have been in the bottom if it was based on their dancing. I think Alexander is an amazing dancer, but his hip-hop really was, as Nigel said: "Hip-hop 101"

I do have to say that this year's talent is fairly equally good, scratch that, GREAT! -  across the board, so it will be tough on the judges to decide which girl goes each time. 

Melanie and Marko together and separately are clearly the front runners, but I think some others are stepping up and also have shined. Caitlyn and Mitchell really came alive with their choreo and had an amazing week. No surprise when they came up and were both safe. While I don't like Jess' personality, I LOVE watching him dance! Amazing! Those are my standouts, altho there are others I also like. In general, there really isn't anyone I _dislike_ this year, so it's very fun to watch. I think some of the pairing isn't beneficial to those dancers, but that is true every year. 

Definitely watching the show, just don't always get to see it on the night/s it airs...


----------



## Rose Pink (Jul 9, 2011)

Carol C said:


> Or are ya'll on vacation?


Yes, I've been on vacation.  I have the shows recorded but have not watched them yet.


----------



## markbernstein (Jul 10, 2011)

It's been a busy week.   I agree with Chris going home, would have chosen Jordan over Ashley but am OK with Ashley, and think Sasha and Alexander, not Ricky and Ryan, belonged in the bottom three.  Though it wasn't entirely their (S&A's) fault - the choreographer didn't challenge them enough, and Nigel's "Hip-hop 101" comment was right on.

As much as I love Melanie and Marko, I think this week pointed up that Melanie isn't naturally suited to being sultry or sensual.  Still, it's a small flaw.


----------



## Rose Pink (Jul 12, 2011)

Finally got to watch the episodes I missed.  The guest artists on the June 30 show were amazing!  The Axis dancers with the wheel chair--incredible!  The couple doing the dance to the Pirates of the Caribbean music--gravity defying.  That man must have more strength in his right arm than most guys have in their entire bodies.  Such control.  (Wish I caught their names--something was mentioned about them being world champion ballroom dancers.)


----------



## Rose Pink (Jul 12, 2011)

Rose Pink;1139223...The couple doing the dance to the Pirates of the Caribbean music--gravity defying.  That man must have more strength in his right arm than most guys have in their entire bodies.  Such control.  (Wish I caught their names--something was mentioned about them being world champion ballroom dancers.)[/quote said:
			
		

> Okay, found it.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YycBLsDMS_8
> Eric Luna and Georgia Ambarian


----------



## markbernstein (Jul 14, 2011)

Everyone was, as usual, good last night, so instead of naming my bottom three couples, I'll name my top three: Melanie and Marko, Sasha and Alexander, Jess and Clarice.

I would drop Ryan.  Her salsa was the weakest individual performance of the night.  Of the guys, I'd drop either Tadd or Mitchell.  Mitchell's the better dancer, but Tadd has more personality.

I'm looking forward to the announcement of the All Stars tonight.  I saw a rumor (which means it could easily be wrong) that they may jump Alex to All Star status.


----------



## scrapngen (Jul 14, 2011)

Jess is quickly becoming my favorite dancer, despite my dislike of his personality. He is just amazing to watch! So smooth that he makes things look easy. I don't understand why they criticized his jive for being slow or not energetic enough?? Do they not like him and want to vote him off?? I do agree it looks awkward when he lifts Clarice, but he's a small guy and his style doesn't need a lot of upper body strength - he just needs a small partner. Is she the lightest of the girls? I think they are all taller than him. I don't know...

I was not crazy about Melanie and Marko's tango, but the judges seem to say they can do no wrong. Loved their second number. 

I think that Jordan and Tadd's vulture piece was amazing! Too bad it wasn't the second piece they performed. Again, I wonder how they choose the order, as I don't think the judges want to keep Jordan. 


Sasha and Alexander's first piece was interesting, and they finally had a great performance with their second piece. I thought Alexander looked amazing and finally comfortable. Why is it that all of THEIR pieces are about Sasha beating him up or being aggressive to him???? Even their first piece had her being more "manly" rather than traditional. (I liked it, I just wonder why all of the choreo shows her being so harsh and aggressive.) 

It's time for Ryan to go home. (Of course, I've been saying that for weeks - LOL) Ryan and Ricky's two numbers were just not good. They are all great dancers, but she just doesn't dance to the level of the other girls. I wonder, though, if they keep her and send Jordan home instead. She is becoming a one-trick pony with her develope's, (sp?) and the judges are constantly criticizing her.  Of the guys, I think Alexander is not appreciated by the judges. But it still seems very random to me. I have not been right about the bottom three couples or who gets sent home at all this season.  

Oh, yeah, and then Caitlyn and Mitchell. None of us could remember WHO the sixth couple were.  The one piece was just too sexy over the top for me. I felt I was invading someone's bedroom.  Mind you, I'd love to look that good in sexy underwear, and the dance was certainly good - maybe that was the problem! It was just too steamy for me to be comfortable watching it. I think they are safe. 

I'm not sure how I feel about the all-stars coming along now, although it does give each contestant a shot on their own instead of in partnership. Last year I wasn't crazy about it, but I'm glad they mixed it up to have a little of both this year. 

 I also am a bit ambivelent about Alex coming back IF the rumour is true. I LOVE his dancing, but then again it seems a bit unfair to the current contestants, as he has such a big fan-base now. How would that work as far as votes?


----------



## Carol C (Jul 14, 2011)

scrapngen said:


> Jess is quickly becoming my favorite dancer, despite my dislike of his personality. He is just amazing to watch! So smooth that he makes things look easy. I don't understand why they criticized his jive for being slow or not energetic enough?? Do they not like him and want to vote him off?? I do agree it looks awkward when he lifts Clarice, but he's a small guy and his style doesn't need a lot of upper body strength - he just needs a small partner. Is she the lightest of the girls? I think they are all taller than him. I don't know...
> 
> I was not crazy about Melanie and Marko's tango, but the judges seem to say they can do no wrong. Loved their second number.
> 
> ...



Wow...another great show. I agree with everything you said above. Very good observations! Btw...what did you think of the guest judge, the actor from Modern Family? He had me in stitches...what a wild n crazy guy!


----------



## Rose Pink (Jul 14, 2011)

I shall have to wait and watch on my DVR but the above comments make me salivate waiting to see the dances!


----------



## scrapngen (Jul 14, 2011)

Carol C said:


> Wow...another great show. I agree with everything you said above. Very good observations! Btw...what did you think of the guest judge, the actor from Modern Family? He had me in stitches...what a wild n crazy guy!



Someone suggested I start watching "Modern Family" last year. I don't usually watch too many comedies, because I don't find them amusing. However, really like this show and this particular actor is very good! 

So, as a judge, he was pretty entertaining. I found him more helpful than Kristen Chenowith.  I tended to want to hear what Sonja had to say, though, as I find her an interesting person and crazy choreographer. Unfortunately, she had a hard time talking without wanting to swear. Sigh...


----------



## Luanne (Jul 14, 2011)

Just a side note.  Cat Deeley was finally awarded with a nomination for best reality show host.  Still don't know if anyone can beat Jeff Probst and his dimples though.


----------



## scrapngen (Jul 15, 2011)

So, once the bottom three couples were announced, I actually predicted who would go home before they danced.  (Probably because it was fairly obvious, LOL) 

I almost was excited when Nigel started talking about Alex, then couldn't believe the news!! Their solution was actually awesome, having him come back as an All-Star... Just can't believe he did the same thing to the other side and is now out another year of dancing!!


----------



## markbernstein (Jul 20, 2011)

Time for my first set of complete rankings for the season:

The guys:

1) Marko. Amazing dance with Chelsea, strong solo. He's got the magic, with or without Melanie.

2) Jess. A favorite of mine all along, he's been working hard to shore up his weaker areas, and the result was a great contemporary routine.

3) Ricky. A big leap forward. I believed his character.

4) Tadd. Not the best hip-hop of the night, obviously, but still good.

5) Mitchell. I wasn't as harsh in my opinion as the judges, but I agree he was the weakest dancer of the night.

The women:

1) Sasha. Is it luck, or does Twitch bring out the best in his partners? Absolutely the best dance of the night, and she also had the best solo of the women.

2) Caitlynn. By far, the best performance she's ever given. I was riveted to her in that tango.

3) Melanie. I actually thought the waltz shortchanged her a little, featuring Pasha too much, but her technique remains unmatched.

4) Clarice. I've never been a big fan of Clarice's, but wow, she completely nailed that Bollywood routine. Best thing I've seen her do.

5) Jordan. Weakest of a very strong group. I just wanted a little more fluidity in her contemporary.

I voted online - three times for each of my #1s, twice for each of the #2s, and once for each of the #3s.


----------



## Rose Pink (Jul 21, 2011)

Comcast went out and I missed Ricky's duet.  I'll look for it on YouTube later.  

Was so happy to see Brandon back as an all-star!

I like everyone this season.  I can't decide.  Jess is a favorite.  

Tadd is the local guy and I think he is also very good.  The local news had a piece on him tonight.  He started dancing at 15 and has not had formal training.  They interviewed some of the people he dances with and they all said he has more heart and more drive than any of their group. He is always looking/working to improve.  They indicated he is a very nice guy.

Melanie is excellent but I didn't love that waltz tonight.  

Sasha and Twitch--oh my!  I think I need something other than oatmeal for breakfast!


----------



## cdn_traveler (Jul 21, 2011)

Great show tonight!  My favourite routine of the night was definitely Twitch and Sasha's hip hop routine.  I have not been a fan of Sasha's at all this season, but I definitely loved that routine. 

I loved loved loved Neil Patrick Harris!!!!    
Can they make him a permanent judge please?


----------



## Luanne (Jul 21, 2011)

It's getting harder and harder to decide who should go next.  I agree Mitchell was the weakest, and in a very catty comment, what WAS he wearing for his solo???  It looked like a diaper.  

I need some refreshing, there is still a bottom three and two will leave, right?

Also I was surprised to hear Nigel say that next week there would be 10 new All Stars.  I thought the ones this week were going to be there for the duration.  I hadn't heard any other names for All Stars mentioned previously.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jul 22, 2011)

Here are my favorites for the finals:

girls:  Melanie and Sasha

boys: Jess and Marko

I'd like to see Melanie win it all and Jess get top boy.


----------



## Carol C (Jul 22, 2011)

I agree, Melanie's waltz wasn't all that. I much preferred the tango so sublimely performed by Caitlin and also Sasha's terrific hip hop routine. But Melanie remains my overall favorite dancer, with Sasha a close second. Of the guys I like Pascha best...whoops, he's not in the running this time, I almost forgot. :rofl: Lady GagGag will be a guest judge next week. I wonder if she'll wear her eye shadow above-eye or underneath, football-player-like?


----------



## Luanne (Jul 22, 2011)

I noticed that Pasha was the only All Star getting a repeat appearance next week.   And they're bringing Anya on as well.  I guess they do need some experts in ballroom.  To say I'm *not* sorry would be an understatement. :whoopie:


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jul 28, 2011)

Wow!  What a great show.  Lady Gaga was great, too.

3 full standing ovations by the judges.  One of the best performance nights ever.

My favorite is Melanie.  I hope she wins.

Top 2 girls = Melanie and Sasha.

Top 2 boys = Marko and Jess, but could be Tadd.

Those are my finalists and I'm sticking with it.

But Wow!  This is the best 10 ten ever.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 28, 2011)

As it gets farther into the season it gets harder and harder to pick who will/should go.  My feeling is that Caitlyn and Ricky will be the ones to leave.


----------



## Rose Pink (Jul 28, 2011)

BocaBum99 said:


> ...
> 
> My favorite is Melanie.  I hope she wins.
> 
> ...


Exactly!


----------



## markbernstein (Jul 28, 2011)

Everyone I know seems to be reaching a consensus, and it's one I agree with.  I'll be surprised if Sasha, Melanie, and Marko aren't in the finale.  Personally, I favor Jess for the fourth, but I won't be too unhappy if it's Tadd.  I do think that, unless the voters keep them out of the bottom two, Ricky and Caitlynn will be going home tonight.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jul 28, 2011)

markbernstein said:


> Everyone I know seems to be reaching a consensus, and it's one I agree with.  I'll be surprised if Sasha, Melanie, and Marko aren't in the finale.  Personally, I favor Jess for the fourth, but I won't be too unhappy if it's Tadd.  I do think that, unless the voters keep them out of the bottom two, Ricky and Caitlynn will be going home tonight.



agreed....


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Jul 29, 2011)

*Surprised Me!*

I too thought Ricky & Katelyn would be leaving, but I'm okay with Jess going instead of Tadd. I've not been a big fan of either of the bottom 2 girls last nite.

Thanks to SYTYCD, this "senior citizen" :ignore:  has become a Lady Gaga fan!!


----------



## eakhat (Jul 29, 2011)

I, too, am a senior citizen fan of Lady Gaga, and I love the dancing this year.  Melanie remaind my favoarite.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 29, 2011)

I think I'll stop trying to predict. I was sure it was going to be Ricky and Caitlynn.  So I was shocked when Ricky wasn't even in the bottom two.  I wonder if there was some backlash by the fans since Nigel kept saying Ricky was going to be in the bottom.


----------



## Rose Pink (Jul 29, 2011)

Luanne said:


> I...I wonder if there was some backlash by the fans since Nigel kept saying Ricky was going to be in the bottom.


And, I am also wondering if fans soured on Jess because it was mentioned that he had been dancing on Broadway at age 6.  Maybe they thought he already "made it" and they voted for someone they thought more of an amateur.  Nigel really likes those who don't have much of a dance background, such as Tadd.  Then again, Nigel really liked Jess, too.

I was sad when I realized either Jess or Tadd was going to have to go.  I like them both.  I think Marko is going to be the one to beat as far as the men are concerned.  Then again, one someone gets in the bottom their fans up the phone calls the next week.  Jess was in the bottom three during the first week of the show but not again until last week (I think).


----------



## markbernstein (Aug 4, 2011)

First off:  Twitch, Kent, and Ellenore, all in one night?  Yeah!  (No offense to last night's other All Stars, but those three are all particular favorites of mine.

Caitlynn had her best night of the season, but it still wasn't enough to lift her out of third place among the women.  As good as Marko and Tadd were, last night belonged to the women.

I'm keeping Melanie at the top of my list, by the smallest of margins.  Sasha had the best dance of the night, but Melanie had two great routines, and by far the best solo.

If the voters get it right, Ricky and Caitlynn go home tonight.

Ranking the dances:

Sasha and Kent
Melanie and Tadd
Marko and Caitlynn
Melanie and Twitch
Tadd and Ellenore
Caitlynn and Pasha
Sasha and Ricky
Marko and Janette
Ricky and Janette


----------



## Rose Pink (Aug 4, 2011)

I am going to be very sad when this season ends next week.  It has been so good!

I was disappointed in the Melanie/Twitch hip hop routine.  I don't know if it was the music or what.  She just didn't shine for me in that number.   Her solo was the best of the women.  

It is a close call between Melanie and Sasha.  Melanie has a slight edge but, like Nigel, I can easily change my mind depending on the dance.

The Tadd/Ellenore routine with the aerials was "interesting" but I do agree with Nigel that I wanted to see more _dancing_.  I also thought it was more erotic than need be for a family television show.  I really don't need to see an orgasm.  Even Nigel and Mary were shocked and imitating it afterwards.

I voted for Tadd, the hometown boy.  Marko is better.  

And, I always enjoy having L'il C as a judge.  I look forward to hearing what he has to say.  I was touched at his emotion during the Sasha/Kent routine.  



The choreographers have been outstanding this season.  Wow!  How do they think all that up?  

Kent is growing up.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 4, 2011)

I was really happy to see Janette come back as one of the All Stars.  She was one of my favorites during her season.


----------



## Rose Pink (Aug 5, 2011)

I am happy with the results tonight.  As far as I'm concerned, any of these four could be the winner.  

Melanie fascinates me.  She does not have the typical dancer's body.  She is a rather beefy girl yet she has more grace and control than I can remember seeing in anyone else.  She has a way of interpreting movement and she is so beautiful to watch.  Caitlyn and Sasha are more beautiful in feature and have the typical dancer's body and they move with near perfection but do not have whatever it is that Melanie has.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Aug 5, 2011)

*Inquiring minds*

I'd love to know what last year's top 2 (Lauren & Kent) are doing now as well as updates on past winners.  Anyone?

And Lauren & Kent seemed pretty steamy together beyond the choreography-are they an "item"?


----------



## Rose Pink (Aug 5, 2011)

beejaybeeohio said:


> I'd love to know what last year's top 2 (Lauren & Kent) are doing now as well as updates on past winners.  Anyone?
> 
> And Lauren & Kent seemed pretty steamy together beyond the choreography-are they an "item"?


I'm not sure if they are together but, IIRC, they had something going last year during the competition.  I'd forgotten all about that until I saw them together last night.  When I was a little girl, I thought when people fell in love they just danced together (that's how they had children) and lived happily ever after.  It was the Disney influence.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Aug 10, 2011)

This is the best top 10 ever and the worst finale ever.  The producers and choreographers really blew it tonight.   This show sucked.

Go Melanie!


----------



## scrapngen (Aug 11, 2011)

BocaBum99 said:


> This is the best top 10 ever and the worst finale ever.  The producers and choreographers really blew it tonight.   This show sucked.
> 
> Go Melanie!



I agree, with a few exceptions. Liked Marko and Lauren together.Also enjoyed Melanie and Robert's dance,  but for the most part - I agree - it reeked. Whether they are all just tired, or what - some of those numbers would have gotten their dancers totally thrown off the show had they been performed earlier in the season.

Melanie and Marko SHOULD NEVER disco again!! He should not be forced to lift her over and over, and the final lift had the worst position ever for her and her legs. So ugly!! And yet the judges gave them a pass on it and talked about their fire....

Tadd and Sasha's routine was truly horrible - except that she had on a killer outfit. 

Everything else was boring but ok, or bad...How on earth could you vote based on this night only?  Seems like now they are looking for a Sasha win or even a Tadd win. They sure toned down the praise for Melanie and kept talking about their "fierce warrior princess." They even suggested Sasha has an injury and therefore isn't at her best. Plus all the references to her overcoming so much in her life. Blah, blah, blah.  Maybe Sasha's  been getting a lot of votes lately and they don't want to look like they don't agree with the winner...Mind you, I think Sasha is a great dancer, just don't care for her style so much in her solos - other than last week's, which was amazing. 

I have to say....   GO MELANIE!!!


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Aug 11, 2011)

*Agree*



BocaBum99 said:


> This is the best top 10 ever and the worst finale ever.  The producers and choreographers really blew it tonight.   This show sucked.
> 
> Go Melanie!





scrapngen said:


> I agree, with a few exceptions. Liked Marko and Lauren together.Also enjoyed Melanie and Robert's dance,  but for the most part - I agree - it reeked. Whether they are all just tired, or what - some of those numbers would have gotten their dancers totally thrown off the show had they been performed earlier in the season.
> 
> Melanie and Marko SHOULD NEVER disco again!! He should not be forced to lift her over and over, and the final lift had the worst position ever for her and her legs. So ugly!! And yet the judges gave them a pass on it and talked about their fire....
> 
> ...



Even Nigel couldn't contain his disappointment.  

Strongest dancers ever/poorest finale ever!


----------



## Luanne (Aug 11, 2011)

All I have to say is Katie Holmes, worst judge ever!  I found myself fast forwarding through her comments after awhile since they were all the same. She loved everything, everyone and kept saying how "strong" the dancers were.  Nothing constructive at all.


----------



## geoand (Aug 11, 2011)

Have to agree with what has been posted.  I have never liked Sasha.  They always refer to that warrior princess battling thru life's problems.  What I saw was that she did neglect her partner in the beginning.  What they term warrior princess I interpreted as selfish individual.  I have been watching this for years and have never had such a bad attitude about any dancer until Sasha.  Heck, I thought she left her sister out to hang the wash so to speak.


----------



## scrapngen (Aug 11, 2011)

Luanne said:


> All I have to say is Katie Holmes, worst judge ever!  I found myself fast forwarding through her comments after awhile since they were all the same. She loved everything, everyone and kept saying how "strong" the dancers were.  Nothing constructive at all.



Well, my opinion of Katie Holmes in general is "What is all the fuss about??"
This didn't change it.


----------



## scrapngen (Aug 11, 2011)

geoand said:


> Have to agree with what has been posted.  I have never liked Sasha.  They always refer to that warrior princess battling thru life's problems.  What I saw was that she did neglect her partner in the beginning.  What they term warrior princess I interpreted as selfish individual.  I have been watching this for years and have never had such a bad attitude about any dancer until Sasha.  Heck, I thought she left her sister out to hang the wash so to speak.



I just didn't get it in the first weeks. Didn't like any of the routines she was a part of, and didn't get her. Then the whole boot thing where she's so greedy. You can bet she never considered that the boot was for her AND MELANIE!! I have come to appreciate that she's a better dancer than I first gave her credit for, but I'd enjoy watching any of the other girls more. (well, didn't like Ryan that much) 

Plenty of people come into this competition with life stories - why is her overcoming her past and having it give her so much "soul" any different than Marko's dancing with a bullet in his shoulder - numerous people's losses, various people's struggles, various people's coming from different backgrounds and tragedies??  

I really hated Nigel's comment last week that "Caitlyn dances from her head, Melanie from her heart, and Sasha from her soul." :annoyed: 

Still, what a terrific season overall!


----------



## Luanne (Aug 11, 2011)

scrapngen said:


> Well, my opinion of Katie Holmes in general is "What is all the fuss about??"
> This didn't change it.



If she hadn't married Tom Cruise, there probably wouldn't be any fuss. :ignore:


----------



## Carol C (Aug 11, 2011)

Luanne said:


> If she hadn't married Tom Cruise, there probably wouldn't be any fuss. :ignore:



I don't even know what movie or tv show Katie Holmes was ever in (something likely with Tom Cruise starring?...I think she was jailbait when they met). She sucked as a judge, that's for sure. And speaking of suckie stuff...disco STILL sucks! As for the results show tonite...I'm hoping Melanie wins since I've voted for her all along, but I will be fine with a Sasha win as I find her riveting to watch as well. If there's an upset with a guy winning, I prefer to see Marko win...but Tadd is adorable too. It has been a great season with fantastic choreography...but I still miss Mia Michaels, and I could do without disco and oh so many hiphop routines. Goooooo Melanie!


----------



## Luanne (Aug 11, 2011)

The order _I_ think should happen is:

Melanie
Sasha
Marko
Tadd

And I'd heard that Mia Michaels wasn't around this season since Ryan Ramirez was.  Ryan was as some put it "Mia's girl" since she had worked with her, and maybe they didn't want it to seem as if there were any favoritism.  Don't know how true that is.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Aug 11, 2011)

Luanne said:


> The order _I_ think should happen is:
> 
> Melanie
> Sasha
> ...



Mia Michaels is a wannabe diva who has a huge attitude and chip on her shoulder.  She is better off staying away from the show.  There is enough great talent where she is simply not needed.

First, she leaves because she can't be a full time judge.  Then, she sucks as a judge and they bring Mary Murphy back.  Now, show won't choreograph.  Bad attitude.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 11, 2011)

BocaBum99 said:


> Mia Michaels is a wannabe diva who has a huge attitude and chip on her shoulder.  She is better off staying away from the show.  There is enough great talent where she is simply not needed.
> 
> First, she leaves because she can't be a full time judge.  Then, she sucks as a judge and they bring Mary Murphy back.  Now, show won't choreograph.  Bad attitude.



I love her work as a choreographer.  To each his/her own.


----------



## scrapngen (Aug 12, 2011)

Woo-hoo!! Great finale - happy results!! :whoopie:


----------



## BocaBum99 (Aug 12, 2011)

Luanne said:


> I love her work as a choreographer.  To each his/her own.



I love her choreography as well.  I just don't like her attitude.  She has been surpassed as the best on the show.  Sonya Tayeh is the top dog and she just loves doing her job of delivering us great dances.  Mia Michaels always wants to be something she is not.  She would be much better off if she just accepted what and who she is.


----------



## Carol C (Aug 12, 2011)

*Woo-hoo...hip hip hooray!*



scrapngen said:


> Woo-hoo!! Great finale - happy results!! :whoopie:



  :whoopie: 

http://www.etonline.com/tv/113316_WATCH_Melanie_s_SYTYCD_Victory_Dance/

       ...


----------



## Luanne (Aug 12, 2011)

Loved the results, and for once I was right with my predictions of who would win and what order they'd end up in.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 12, 2011)

BocaBum99 said:


> I love her choreography as well.  I just don't like her attitude.  She has been surpassed as the best on the show.  Sonya Tayeh is the top dog and she just loves doing her job of delivering us great dances.  Mia Michaels always wants to be something she is not.  She would be much better off if she just accepted what and who she is.



All I'm saying is I can appreciate someone for their talent alone.

The one I don't care for is Tyce.


----------



## Rose Pink (Aug 13, 2011)

Was able to watch my DVR last night.  Great show.  Loved seeing some of my favorite dances again.

Interesting that the girls got 79% of the votes. That means the boys split only 21%.   Wonder how close it was between Tadd and Marko?

I think the winning order was correct.  But I still like Tadd.


----------

